# 1 ton Steers



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-27/fattest-ever-u-s-cattle-herd-signals-end-to-record-beef-prices


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I loved the high prices but all good things come to a end and i made it at 75 cent's a pound.

But i will shore miss that 2 dollars a pound.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cattle are still backed up on some feed lots. Live slaughter weights are slowly getting back to normal. We slaughtered 534,000 last week. As temps continue to warm the weekly slaughter number should continue to increase. Once the feed lots know what a finished steer will bring, they will know what they can pay for replacements, then the stockers will know what they can pay for calves.

Sold some steers this past week. 435 - 450 lb. All brought $2 or better. I can still make money at that.


----------

